# Jesús María (ok... solo una parte..)



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Aqui van unas fotos que tomé hoy , luego muestro más fotos de otras zonas de la ciudad, hoy me di una vuelta por Lima, obviamente no pude ir a TOOODOS los rincones de la ciudad, es demasiado grande.

Aqui les va Jesus María


























Es un distrito con casas de todas las épocas y todos los estilos

























Esta foto es mía, no de claudia









La avenida Salaverry

































































Calles con mucha vegetación









nos acercamos a...San Felipe!









































Saliendo de San felipe

















































Al frente está pueblo libre....pero eso ya es otra aventura...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Precioso distrito, me encanta esa zona!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jesús María es el distrito que más me gusta, incluso más que San Isidro. No tendrá la modernidad de este último, pero es encantador, gracias a su cantidad de plazas, parques y jardines que se encuentran por donde se mire.

Gracias por tan agradable paseo. :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Excelente trabajo tocayo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pucha que lindo distrito, en algunas fotos incluso se ve mejor que Miraflores.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

esta teniendo bastante desarrollo que bravote eh...y bueno que siga asi....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me encantooooooooo¡¡¡¡ buenas fotos... que hermoso distrito.


----------



## adriana (Apr 2, 2006)

superrr lindoo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buen recorrido! Bravazas las fotos!


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

este distrito es bien bonito, estan buenas las tomas.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que tranquilidad se respira por sus calles. Que buen lugar para vivir.

Una pregunta, como se llama la calle donde se ve pintada la cara de Dalí?


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

los árboles le dan ese toque encantador y fresco al distrito de jesus maria... vaya que ya me habian hablado de este lugar, y por fin se como es..
muy hermoso, ideal para pasear a la mascota tranquilo por la vida. saludos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jesús María es un distrito en el que uno puede ir caminando y no aburrirse, es en mi opinión un distrito grande. Hay otras zonas que también son interesantes pero por falta de tiempo no pude ir por ahi, será para otra oportunidad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La avenida Salaverry es una de las más verdes de Lima...me encanta esa avenida.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Juan! Jesús María es una de las "joyitas" limeñas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> La avenida Salaverry es una de las más verdes de Lima...me encanta esa avenida.



Indiscutible Jota coincido contigo; pero lo que me llega, es la forma tan peculiar y horrible en la q podan los árboles!!!!!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Se ve interesante, me agrada lo verde del distrito limeño. Y sí, es hermosa Jesùs Marìa


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindo recorrido! Creo que es la primera vez que veo un local de la alianza francesa. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy bonitas tus fotos. Jesus María siempre agradable con su verdor. Ahora está en pleno boom de construcción de edificios residenciales, como se puede ver en la Av. San Felipe.


----------

